# 为什么我连本地loopback 程序延时反而变大

## data_come

client/front/server:

client:centos 6.3

front: gentoo-liveDVD 10.1

server: gentoo 20121221

3台均为hp 380G8/1*E5-2643 3.3G 4core/32G mem/broad 

client---front---server ,front/server分别会返回client两个时间戳：t1/t2, 正常模式：t1/t2 =1.2ms/2.2ms

因为client/front 程序压力比较小，cpu 都在0.3%，内存利用率也很低，client--front之间的数据量不大，

现将client放到front上， 程序直接连 127.0.0.1:tcp port

按道理 client/front 在同一台机，缩小的网络延时，t1将降低，但实测发现

t1/t2=1.5/2.7ms 

为什么，有什么方法也检查原因？

请大师指教

----------

## druggo

直接抓包分析，看时间消耗在哪里了。

----------

## data_come

sniffer仅能看出 时延扩电，看到的仅是结果呀

----------

